# Bubble rate changes over night on UP Atomizer



## bjorn (16 Nov 2011)

has anyone experienced problems with "UP CO2 Inline Diffuser" where the bubble rate does not seem to stay the same after being switched off overnight?

If I set my regulator to say 4 bubbles per sec, then leave the Co2 off over night, next morning/day bubble rate is suddenly a lot lower like 2 bubbles per sec. 

If I keep it on 24/7 that's it stays the same bubble rate.. only happens when you have the CO2 off for a while.


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2011)

Ive heard that when first set up they can take some adjusting over a few days to get the bubble rate steady


----------



## spyder (21 Nov 2011)

bjorn said:
			
		

> If I set my regulator to say 4 bubbles per sec, then leave the Co2 off over night, next morning/day bubble rate is suddenly a lot lower like 2 bubbles per sec.


I've just noticed this on mine. Have reset to around 4bps yesterday, let's see how it goes when it kicks in today.


----------



## bjorn (22 Nov 2011)

I think I understand what's happening. The bubble rate changes throughout the day. It takes a long time before the pressure builds up so the first few hours when the CO2 switch on it will have a much slower bubble rate.. then eventually get to the higher rate during the afternoon. Not idea at all but can't figure out any way to solve it, other than keeping it on for 24/7.


----------



## Alastair (23 Nov 2011)

What working pressure do you have it sett at? Try upping it to 2.5 and see how that goes etc.


----------



## foxfish (23 Nov 2011)

You can try high pressure hose as the normal hose expands quite a bit before the pressure builds up - I wonder if one could use RO tubing?


----------



## bjorn (23 Nov 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> What working pressure do you have it sett at? Try upping it to 2.5 and see how that goes etc.



I tried that already, up to 3.. still no difference. It's really pissing me off actually. I've also tried with a 2nd spare diffuser, makes no difference either. The only way I can get it to a good value when lights come on is if i switch it on at 24:00, 10 hours before lights come on!


----------



## Alastair (23 Nov 2011)

Have you double checked along any connections for possible leaks then? It could be that co2 is escaping somewhere if it also does it with another diffuser too. It could also bea faulty regulator


----------



## GHNelson (23 Nov 2011)

Hi Bjorn
Try connecting a non return valve just before the Co2 line-in to the UP atomiser.
You could give that a try....if you have a long Co2 hose it may cause unstable bubble counts.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (23 Nov 2011)

Hi Bjorn
I think the UP atomiser is filling up with aquarium water so there will be a slower bubble count due to the resistance.... when the water is expelled the chamber is empty and the Co2 will flow easier...resulting in a quicker bubble rate.
Attaching a non return valve near to the atomiser may help to keep the pressure stable in the chamber.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## bjorn (23 Nov 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi Bjorn
> I think the UP atomiser is filling up with aquarium water so there will be a slower bubble count due to the resistance.... when the water is expelled the chamber is empty and the Co2 will flow easier...resulting in a quicker bubble rate.
> Attaching a non return valve near to the atomiser may help to keep the pressure stable in the chamber.
> Cheers
> hoggie



It does partly fill with water yes. But I have got 2 metal non-return valves, one on each side of the bubble counter. I'm also using very short co2 tube. The higher bubble rate the quicker it goes back to the "correct" bubble rate (currently set at 4bps). So I think it has something to do with either water in the atomizer or pressure. The only real solution is to keep it on for 24/7.

I've ordered a diffuser from Green Leaf Aquariums in the US, they seem to be better quality:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-d ... er-16.html


----------



## Alastair (23 Nov 2011)

Crikey massive price difference for there's and I know who manufactures them for them and the price they cost to buy. 
I hope it resolves it. You could have gotten one of these instead http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Mari ... 2015wt_982 which ate just as good. I know a few who use them. You just take the bottom bit off it's not needed


----------



## bjorn (24 Nov 2011)

i did buy the cheaper version of ebay, looks the same as the ones i linked to. 

I just don't understand why it's happening on my setup.. not exactly anything advanced or different. I can only guess that others keep it on all the time or on a much higher bubble rate as I'm at 4bps.

Using a Cal Aqua double bubble counter couldn't the problem.. right? 

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... le-counter


----------



## Alastair (24 Nov 2011)

You can just try to turn the bubble counter the other way round, or remove it completely and see what happens. It could possibly be that yes but bear in mind when the atomiser starts to work the bubble rate would change. I'd see what happens if you remove it. The chances of both your diffusers being faulty are or should be slim. It's a process of elimination.


----------



## bjorn (26 Nov 2011)

I've tried some more things now. Swapped out the non-return valve that's just before the atomizer for a new one. Tested by switching off the co2 for 2 hours. Then on again.. the bubbles first goes at a very high rate, i presume filling up the atomizer chamber with co2. Then it's slows down to nothing. No bubbles gets past it. The only way to get it going again is to raise the amount of co2 to very high, then readjust it down again to 4bps.

My co2 regulator is set to 2.5bar, which I think is slightly above the required 30psi?


----------



## spyder (26 Nov 2011)

Is this a new or old atomizer? If it's old it could be clogged. I had this on a new one for a day or two but it seems to be fine and stable now around 4bps.

What you just described I had a while ago using one of those atomic in tank atomizers. Just could not get it to run right. I turn up the gas to get it going, bubbles were huge, turn it down to 2 bps and get a fine stream of co2 then it died down. Not tried it since and switched back to the glass type.

I know this sounds silly, kinda like the grandma sucking eggs quotes, but is your cylinder full or do you have a full one to try?


----------



## bjorn (27 Nov 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> Is this a new or old atomizer? If it's old it could be clogged. I had this on a new one for a day or two but it seems to be fine and stable now around 4bps.
> 
> What you just described I had a while ago using one of those atomic in tank atomizers. Just could not get it to run right. I turn up the gas to get it going, bubbles were huge, turn it down to 2 bps and get a fine stream of co2 then it died down. Not tried it since and switched back to the glass type.
> 
> I know this sounds silly, kinda like the grandma sucking eggs quotes, but is your cylinder full or do you have a full one to try?



What do you mean with full? It's a external diffuser, water does go back into it if you switch co2 off for a while.

It's also new, I ordered two at the same time just in case one would break. Both do the same. The pressure never seems to be enough after switching off at night. The only way to get them going is to push up the CO2 really high, let them fill up with CO2 then go down to the "normal" bubble rate. Which is fine if you're around and able to do it every day. But if you forget or go away.. well the CO2 goes to 0bps.. i guess eventually it would build up to enough but could possibly take a very long time.

I did clean out the one I'm using at the moment, but only with a brush.

Just don't understand why it's just a very few people who have this problem.


----------



## spyder (28 Nov 2011)

bjorn said:
			
		

> What do you mean with full? It's a external diffuser, water does go back into it if you switch co2 off for a while.


I was reffering to the Co2 cylinder itself, the gas. is it full? Do you have full one to test?  

If you have a spare reg it may also be worth trying it out.


----------



## bjorn (28 Nov 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> bjorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh right. Yes, It's full. Just swapped it as the old one was empty.

I did swap regulator a week ago because I originally thought it must be something wrong with it. Have same problem on both regulators. It could be that both are over-sensitive and the pressure is too much when switched off.. or something. I'm hoping to get a new one in a month or two from the US but until then I won't be swapping it.

For now I'll have to keep CO2 on 24/7, only way I can use it.


----------



## bjorn (2 Dec 2011)

Just a note.

I raised the pressure to 4 BAR which seems to be the magic number. It now does recover back to the bubble rate I set the previous day. Still takes a long time though (8 hours). I have to have it switch on at 03:00 for lights on at 11:00. But at least it saves some Co2 and now works.


----------



## spyder (3 Dec 2011)

That is a long time for it to get started. I get mist within a few minutes of the solenoid kicking in.


----------



## foxfish (3 Dec 2011)

My advice would be to chuck the useless thing in the bin - it has been giving you trouble for over a month, hundreds of folk use these devises without any problems so we must assume it is knackered!!


----------

